# New Wire Pup



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Iintroducing my new Wirehaired Puppy Gonegos Climb Upon My Music aka Flynn, cousin to his buddy Boris Here he is at 12 weeks old.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

OMG! Flynn is utterly adorable!! Congratulations!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Aaahaa!!!

The long awaited but much anticipated official introduction of young Flynn 

He looks quite the Wire.

Hope he's being a handful and keeping you and Boris on your toes 

Lovely looking pup Hotm, more pics soon please!

Hobbsy


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I was wondering when we'd get the official intro! He is stunning. I can't wait to hear about his adventures in the ring and field.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Something about those wirehair pups that make you go aww.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

LOL - Hobbys and Einspanner. Yes very long awaited, but definitely worth the wait.

Slow introductions to the forum due to lack of sleep. He screamed every night for 4 weeks - horrendous!!! We finally gave in as we were so desperate for sleep and put Boris in with him. That has worked well. The problem now is that when I want to leave him on his own for even a very short time he gets very stressed. We will work on this and build up his confidence, It is interesting as he is very bold and nothing much bothers him but....

Yep, think he will be quite a wirey boy. Fantastic temperament and already caught and retrieved a Thrush at 10wks.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

he's a real beauty H  are dweezil and suzie q his parents?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks D - very pleased with him. Dweezil is the Dad but his Mum is Gabby (I Put A Spell on You) litter sister to Susie Q. I went with that litter instead of the Susie Qs litter as I was 4th or 5th on the list for a boy - so Roy said if I liked Gabby I could have first pick of the boys, as it was a last minute decision to bred her as well. He had originally planned to put her to Otto, which was why Janet very kindly introduce me to the lovely Dad of your Pup, when we were up there in July. He is obviously very selective, or as Roy put it - wasn't up to the job!!!  It has been a long wait but well worth it.

Now I can't wait to see your new pup - very exciting times ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - Administrator - TR & ein - global moderators - Hob - hiding on a island that does have extradition laws - Hot - throwing gas on a fire - V fore warned !!!!!! have contacted the law offices of Screw um F--kum & Cheat em (4 those across the pond - solicitors ? hookers ) under the laws of Kentucky - you will V directly responsible when PIKE & I bring another red haired eVil step child into our home - or what will V left of it !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hey REM, forgot I had something to show you, notice anything different?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - YES & NO !!!!! - YES - Ruby is off lead & looking back 4 someone that can shoot !!!!! NO - still wear the flashes - LOL - best advice given 2 U a few years ago - set Ruby FREE - looks 2 gun - and then wants feathers in her mouth !!!!!!!! & yes - it is a O/U & not a S/S - please shoot well 4 r pups sake LOL !!!!!!!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

What a cute puppy. I love his furry jowls


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hbomb said:


> What a cute puppy. I love his furry jowls


I love the look of Hotm's new pup.........

But leave REM's jowls out of it!

Hobbsy


----------

